# Tigrinum problem



## dodidoki (Oct 16, 2011)

I got mine 4 years ago. It had one old and new growth then. Every year the new growth turned into shaeth but no more, shaeath turns to brown and dies in few weeks.Now plant has one old growth, one growth with yellowing sheath, one new in NBS size and a newest about 5cm LS. It drives me crazy. Very strong vegetative ability but no any flower....


----------



## Fabrice (Oct 16, 2011)

As soon as you see the sheath into the growth, you stop water or very light water sometimes, just to not have a too long dry period... But this dry period is necessary to have the flower.
You can give again water when the sheath is some centimeters outside the growth but not too much.

I think too it's necessary to have a "strong" plant (2-3 growths) to obtain a bloom with tigrinum.
I obtained my first bloom after 2 brown sheath...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks, Fabrice. That is good to know.


----------



## Howzat (Oct 17, 2011)

dodidoki said:


> I got mine 4 years ago. It had one old and new growth then. Every year the new growth turned into shaeth but no more, shaeath turns to brown and dies in few weeks.Now plant has one old growth, one growth with yellowing sheath, one new in NBS size and a newest about 5cm LS. It drives me crazy. Very strong vegetative ability but no any flower....



Tigrinum takes about 9-10 months to flower from when the sheath shows up.
In southern hemisphere the sheath shows up around feb/march and opens its flower (single) around November/December. You can water but by emersing the pot in a bucket and not overhead watering. Good luck


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 17, 2011)

I agree...tigrinum has to "mature" before it blooms successfully. Its a very vigorous plant and will set a bud every year, but it takes a few years until it actually blooms reliably...but once that happens, it stops blasting.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 21, 2011)

That is interesting, I am finding my seedlings are growing well but taking a long time to get to the size required to bloom. 

Hopefully no more than another 2 years and let the blasting begin!!!


----------

